# Steevos Rosewill Mod



## MKmods (Oct 20, 2008)

I agreed to hook Steevo up (fellow Rosewill Case owner, lol) and I am gonna clean up this comp pretty good. Here are a couple before shots





smooth brushed looking face





wow.. the PC Power & Cooling 750 has a LOT of wires..





typical rear panel

First thing I notice is this case is 10X stronger than the Rosewill case I did, very solid case.

*Ok folks what are we gonna do to fix this sucka up?*


----------



## Steevo (Oct 20, 2008)

I really like these cases, they actually took them off the market and made changes due to suggestions. I have a few here at work. I just got another for $39 with free shipping.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 20, 2008)

get them, they are excellent for the money. One thing I noticed is they are not very deep (not any room for long GPUs) and with all the racks for drives there would be no way for air to move through





and these gots to go





Bust out the drill and remove some rivets (lucky they use aluminum ones)





Ahhhhh breathing room


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 20, 2008)

Subscribed.  Love watching MKMods do his thang!

Looked like a damn Medusa in that case before!


----------



## Steevo (Oct 20, 2008)

Another case? Or another board?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Don... Hey Steevo how about running the rad in the front?



Steevo said:


> Another case? Or another board?


LOL, same case but I have a couple DOA mobos I use to mock things up.. It sucks when you drill through a good mobo *(especially when its someone elses)


----------



## Steevo (Oct 20, 2008)

More holes for better air flow.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 20, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Thanks Don... Hey Steevo how about running the rad in the front?
> 
> 
> LOL, same case but I have a couple DOA mobos I use to mock things up.. It sucks when you drill through a good mobo *(especially when its someone elses)



Works OK for me, then no problems opening the door, you could even turn the radiator port side down and run a short tube into the pump, that might work well. If you could mount the HDD in the 5.25 cage I would like that.

I would like a Tee (in the highside) I forgot to get on the loop so I can fill it and pump out 99% of the air, a little air and the coolant I have turns it aquamarine blue and lets me know I have flow. I used Ace to get a few fittings, if you need a bit more $$ let me know.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 20, 2008)

Here it is with a double





and here is a triple




lol, still room for a full size DVD

which one do you like better?


----------



## Steevo (Oct 20, 2008)

If the CD drive will fit above the triple and the HDD can be mounted in front of it VIA some mods that will handle all my cooling.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 21, 2008)

the DVD would fit fine, and the Hdds could go in sideways below the DVD that way the mobo will get plenty of air.
Is a rack for 2 Hdds ok?


----------



## Steevo (Oct 21, 2008)

MKmods said:


> the DVD would fit fine, and the Hdds could go in sideways below the DVD that way the mobo will get plenty of air.
> Is a rack for 2 Hdds ok?



Yes, even one is fine. I believe a WHS will be my next home build.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 21, 2008)

lol yes the pc pnc has a crap-load of cables.  I have most of mine stuffed behind my mobo tray and the side panel is bulging soooo much 

I'm excited to see some more of your work, what are your/steevo's plans for this one?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 21, 2008)

**subscribed**

Always love to see your work MK (and especially the final result). Next chance I get with funds, would you be willing to mod a Rocketfish?


----------



## Steevo (Oct 21, 2008)

I plan on nothing and am open to anything, after seeing his work on other projects the only general direction I have given is black, and blue.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 21, 2008)

lol, well if there's anybody I'd ever be willing to give total control over my case to, mark would definitely be top on the list   Can't wait to see what he comes up with.


----------



## BrooksyX (Oct 21, 2008)

Alright another MKmod, can't wait to see some progress!


----------



## MKmods (Oct 21, 2008)

theJesus said:


> lol yes the pc pnc has a crap-load of cables.  I have most of mine stuffed behind my mobo tray and the side panel is bulging soooo much
> 
> I'm excited to see some more of your work, what are your/steevo's plans for this one?



I am kind of funny, I never really know what I will do till I do it. Cooling is important to me so I need to see how all the hardware goes together (1,000,000s of possible combos) than I try to make air get in and out as easy as possible.


Steevo said:


> I plan on nothing and am open to anything, after seeing his work on other projects the only general direction I have given is black, and blue.



Thanks Steevo


----------



## theJesus (Oct 21, 2008)

I know what you mean about that.  I finally just got the parts to put my main rig back together recently and when I was planning everything out, I just sat there and stared at all for like 15 minutes before doing anything.  And then it took me forever to finish cuz I kept changing my mind or  having something not fit/reach properly.  And that was with hardly any modding


----------



## philbrown23 (Oct 21, 2008)

oooo moooore pics!


----------



## MKmods (Oct 21, 2008)

Here is kind of what I did to the back (still rough)
Before





After a bit of trimming




Those stamped fan grills block LOTS of air.

I definitely know what you mean, I change my mind hundreds of times each mod.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 21, 2008)

My baby is bare!!!!!!! 



More exciting than a football game.

That PC P&C doesn't fit the powersupply hole quite right either, the first one I did in this case fit odd also. But it is stable on the shelf they built in and the weight (alot of weight) is not just on the screws, if it had just been them there is no way I would ahve shipped it in the case. Sorry about the peanuts Mark, but I ould find nothing else here at home and I have a few boxes full of them. They are the only thing I don't like about neweggs shipping, they are a PITA to get rid of, and they generate static in this dry climate.


----------



## aCid888* (Oct 21, 2008)

Had to subscribe to this thread, I love to watch another beast being turned into a one-of-a-kind piece of art.

Still think you should do something with the colour Orange, not bright, but a dark matte orange


----------



## MKmods (Oct 21, 2008)

Steevo said:


> My baby is bare!!!!!!!
> More exciting than a football game.
> 
> That PC P&C doesn't fit the powersupply hole quite right either, the first one I did in this case fit odd also. But it is stable on the shelf they built in and the weight (alot of weight) is not just on the screws, if it had just been them there is no way I would ahve shipped it in the case. Sorry about the peanuts Mark, but I ould find nothing else here at home and I have a few boxes full of them. They are the only thing I don't like about neweggs shipping, they are a PITA to get rid of, and they generate static in this dry climate.



No prob, I save the peanuts to ship stuff so its NP.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 21, 2008)

Our bathroom when I was a kid was burnt orange, horrible. It was either going to be brights or the standard black, and with the desk I am going to build the brights woudn't work out. So black and blue to match my Saitek Eclipse and Logitech mouse.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 21, 2008)

MKmods said:


> No prob, I save the peanuts to ship stuff so its NP.



K.


My son found one box and I still find them around the house in places.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok finally got some time to myself. I made the mount for the DVD out of a piece of alum





This pict is upside down, that way if I dropped the DVD it would only fall 1/2".

here is the rad mounted too


----------



## BrooksyX (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks pretty sweet, Nice work!


----------



## MKmods (Oct 21, 2008)

seems if he is only gonna have 1 DVD there is no point in 100 elongated holes when a couple will do.
Im working on the Hdd mount, I think I will mount it to the fan.


----------



## philbrown23 (Oct 21, 2008)

sweet MK it's good to see you posting again!


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 22, 2008)

The little touches like those little holes are what make me enjoy watching MK work.  That's awesome!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 22, 2008)

Speaking of those "little holes" couldn't that whole "tab" be dremeled off MK? Not tryin to judge your work by any means, cause they are always gold.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 22, 2008)

loving it mark! man i love your project logs! 

p.s. anything on the key idea?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 22, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> The little touches like those little holes are what make me enjoy watching MK work.  That's awesome!


Now thats "Artsy Fartsy".. After looking at the million dollar mods ( http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/ ) site I am inspired to add more artsy stuff to my mods.



JrRacinFan said:


> Speaking of those "little holes" couldn't that whole "tab" be dremeled off MK? Not tryin to judge your work by any means, cause they are always gold.



Yes but there was an indentation and I wanted to follow it, Also I like the odd shape better.
(normally I would have cut it like you said JR)



panchoman said:


> loving it mark! man i love your project logs!
> p.s. anything on the key idea?



I am slammed right now, in a couple days when this is done we will mess with your switch Pancho.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 22, 2008)

I like those little holes, especially the way the size progresses towards the middle.  And I think it looks nice following the indentation like you did.  If you wanted a perfect rectangle, you would've had to cut around the indent to make it look uniform and it wouldn't have that nifty beveled look as much.

The drive mount looks really nice too.  I love how minimalistic a lot of what you do is; it's like elegant simplicity.

btw, my tt armor came with that same expansion card holder.  it was one of the first things I removed


----------



## KBD (Oct 22, 2008)

MKmods said:


>




very cool, thats gotta be fav part so far. i was viewing this before but hadnt commented. 

what did u use to cut out the orginal aluminum, btw? in the lower part where there is chicken wire now.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 22, 2008)

KBD said:


> very cool, thats gotta be fav part so far. i was viewing this before but hadnt commented.
> 
> what did u use to cut out the orginal aluminum, btw? in the lower part where there is chicken wire now.


Thanks KBD, on that part I used my Dremel than filed the edges to make even. The case is heavy gauge steel so I got some 1.5" reinforced Dremel disks,

Here is my idea for the Hdd




very simple, plenty of cooling and dosent restrict fans. Not to mention there is room for a LOT of Hdds..





cool thing about the back side is you can use straight sata cables and its gonna be easy to wire. I just happened to have a 10" sata cable laying around and its a perfect length.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks great! 


I see waht you mean about the IDE  now. I like IDE though as it provides some compatability that Sata hasn't got yet for some of my work testing. I always told myself not to use my gaming rigs for testing hardware, that has never worked. 



Looking good, and the blue sata cable is matching in the color scheme.



Have you ever used the plastic paint that impregnates itself? A friend got some for recoloring a car he was chopping and rebuilding, the primer softens the plastic and then you paint it and it pulls the color into the plastic. He used some door handles off a different model car and wanted to match the leather.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 22, 2008)

This case is not very deep and it was important since the mobo has 4 PCI X slots to make room for any combo of GPUs. I think this is a pretty clean way thats not too complex and still offers good benefits.

I used some of that paint quite a while ago. I remember it worked well but rubs off with a lot of use.

I thought you might like that cable, too bad it wont be seen. I am working on the wire cover. Il post a pict in a few min (pretty cool idea)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 22, 2008)

Could you not use some hdd plates from an mm case? maybe cut em down to a funkier looking shape.

Very nice upto now.

http://www.mountainmods.com/120mm-hard-drive-rack-brushed-alu-pi-326.html


----------



## MKmods (Oct 22, 2008)

tigger said:


> Could you not use some hdd plates from an mm case? maybe cut em down to a funkier looking shape.
> Very nice upto now.



Thanks Tigger, those are really nice mounts.(simple too). But they mount the Hdds length wise (no room) And I wanted the mount to attach on 2 axis because it makes the Hdd mount a bit more solid while at the same time links the mobo tray with the rad.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 22, 2008)

Plus it cools the HDD and looks clean and simple. 


I like it.


----------



## red268 (Oct 22, 2008)

Love seeing your work MK. Subscribed!


----------



## MKmods (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks Red, welcome to the thread. (I rhymed, lol)


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 22, 2008)

WOW. That's all I have to say. This case is looking killer!

Digging the mod, Mark!


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 22, 2008)

you going to sleeve the psu cable like you did mine?

i like mine, but in all the pics i see, there's is much longer


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Oct 22, 2008)

I have also subscribed, I love seeing your work MK, makes me wish I had the time and talent and tools to even think about undertaking anything close to magic you make.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 22, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> you going to sleeve the psu cable like you did mine?
> 
> i like mine, but in all the pics i see, there's is much longer



They probably had time and a larger budget. I would have had to order more tubing (causing a delay of several days and costing $$$)

I would be happy to make the ends longer for you, get me some sleeve (about 20' and 3' of shrink tubing) and Il do it right away.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok now you see em (wires)





now you dont





The alum panel makes a big pocket behind to run all the wiring + it hides the mobos 24 pin, sata and IDE cables


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow, yet another work log to look forward to by MK! Awesome work again, cant wait for the finished item!


----------



## MKmods (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks guys...
Here is a better look at the HDD shelf.
I cut a hole to vent the motor and installed Rubber grommets to help insulate the Hdd from the case






Here it is with the Hdd mounted




cool thing about the screws is they have a step built into them so its almost impossible to smash the grommet (makes it worthless)

I use these screws (work great) when they go on sale like this I buy a bunch of sets.
http://www.jab-tech.com/search.php?mode=search


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 22, 2008)

:O nice


----------



## Chryonn (Oct 22, 2008)

you, sir, are a modding GOD!


----------



## MKmods (Oct 22, 2008)

Chryonn said:


> you, sir, are a modding GOD!


Far from it, but thanks. And WELCOME to the thread.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 22, 2008)

That's coming out very nice MK. Can't wait to see when it's finished.

Are you going to be painting the interior or is that going to be a secret?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 22, 2008)

Nicely done.

I have done a bit of modding on the case i have, and now im thinking of that HDD idea myself as i can literally only just fit the graphics card in when its got its power supply, and now that they are just going to get longer it makes sense. also nice method of hiding the cables - how easy is that to take out though; for example if steevo wants to replace the board how easy is it to take it all apart again?


(ps sub'ed)


----------



## MKmods (Oct 23, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> That's coming out very nice MK. Can't wait to see when it's finished.
> 
> Are you going to be painting the interior or is that going to be a secret?


Steevo wants a black/blue theme. Maybe a black undercoat with a bit of blue color and some clear for fun.


WhiteLotus said:


> Nicely done.
> 
> I have done a bit of modding on the case i have, and now im thinking of that HDD idea myself as i can literally only just fit the graphics card in when its got its power supply, and now that they are just going to get longer it makes sense. also nice method of hiding the cables - how easy is that to take out though; for example if steevo wants to replace the board how easy is it to take it all apart again?
> 
> ...



Excellent question..when I build for myself it dosent matter if it takes 4 hours to remove the mobo but when building for others its different. You cant see but the Hdd rack installs with 2 screws (no rivets) Basically just mount the Hdd to the tray and 2 screws and its installed.

The alum wire panel also has a screw and removes easily and allows the wires to be plugged in regular.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2008)

mk how much is this costing steevo?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 23, 2008)

We traded some hardware.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2008)

MKmods said:


> We traded some hardware.



i see... when i get some money maybe we can work out a deal so you could do alittle work on my case.  but that will be some time because i have to get new hardware first.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 23, 2008)

I love everything so far, but the hdd seems like it will make more noise that way.  Have you thought about making a suspension mount for it?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 23, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I love everything so far, but the hdd seems like it will make more noise that way.  Have you thought about making a suspension mount for it?


The Hdd is sitting on/mounted to rubber grommets. Unless you build an insulated box around it you are gonna hear it.
But with the three 1500rpm fans on the rad he will never hear the Hdd.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 23, 2008)

Daisy chained they make little noise. They actually won't start with the board set at low speed for the CPU fan untill it reaches 50C so i will probably do that if I want it quiet.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 23, 2008)

what fans are you using mk?


----------



## Steevo (Oct 23, 2008)

I got the two arctic cooling 120mm fans taht can be chained, after he is all done and gets it ready to ship I will order my additional parts and hopefully my otehr 4850 and waterblcok to add to the loop.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 23, 2008)

Steevo said:


> Daisy chained they make little noise. They actually won't start with the board set at low speed for the CPU fan untill it reaches 50C so i will probably do that if I want it quiet.


I rarely run fans off the boards header. Most of them (onboard headers) are designed for less than .25watts. Il put a fan speed controller if they make too much noise once its done.

They are pretty quite at full speed (and they are on the inside of the case so they are less noisy than if mounted on the outside)


panchoman said:


> what fans are you using mk?


For this mod Steevo had a pair of AC fans and I threw in a yate loon.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 23, 2008)

MKmods said:


> The Hdd is sitting on/mounted to rubber grommets. Unless you build an insulated box around it you are gonna hear it.
> But with the three 1500rpm fans on the rad he will never hear the Hdd.


lol
I meant because of the vibration transferring to the case though, but you make a good point


----------



## Steevo (Oct 23, 2008)

I was contemplating that Sunbeam fan controler, but I think either the header or adding a resistor and running them at a set speed would work.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 23, 2008)

Steevo said:


> I was contemplating that Sunbeam fan controler, but I think either the header or adding a resistor and running them at a set speed would work.



Have faith, il hook you up (without all the mess of the sunbeam controller)


theJesus said:


> lol
> I meant because of the vibration transferring to the case though, but you make a good point


that was me trying to be funny.. Now poor Steevo thinks his comp is gonna be noisy..

The rubber feet of the mount will eliminate any noticeable vibration.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 23, 2008)

I will build a concrete bunker to put it in. I will not hear it at all. Should I also include a aluminum hat and vodka?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 23, 2008)

lol, I use tin foil for my hat.. That way the space aliens cant read my thoughts while I mod


----------



## theJesus (Oct 23, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Have faith, il hook you up (without all the mess of the sunbeam controller)
> 
> that was me trying to be funny.. Now poor Steevo thinks his comp is gonna be noisy..
> 
> The rubber feet of the mount will eliminate any noticeable vibration.


so those rubber feet do help then?  I've always wondered about those but never actually tried 'em


Steevo said:


> I will build a concrete bunker to put it in. I will not hear it at all. Should I also include a aluminum hat and vodka?





MKmods said:


> lol, I use tin foil for my hat.. That way the space aliens cant read my thoughts while I mod


----------



## MKmods (Oct 23, 2008)

they are excellent but its important you mount them correctly. The Hdd cant touch any metal and the screws are not made to smash the grommets (if you smash the grommets too much it is worthless, just like O-Rings in water cooling)


----------



## theJesus (Oct 23, 2008)

Hmm, I may have to try them out sometime.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 23, 2008)

I just butchered up the front for the rad. I had to make an alum panel for the top (big hole where the DVDs usually go




nice thing about 8" wide cases is there is plenty of room, I was even able to keep the origional block for the USBs

I am going to clean up all the edges of the cuts and than its painting time.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 23, 2008)

Mmmmmmmm.


The bright spot of a shitty day, good work man.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry your day sucked..Mine has been busy as hell. 

I just washed the parts and they are drying. Im off to pick up some paint, when I get back Il throw a coat of primer and try to paint a scrap the way you asked (black with a mist of blue on top) and see how it looks.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 23, 2008)

K.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a feeling you may like this. I painted the inside flat black first, than I put a VERY lite mist of blue metallic than a couple coats of clear, It is very interesting looking.

Im gonna let it dry tonight and tomorrow I will assemble it and show you.
I cant wait, lol
Here is a shot of the wire cover. With no flash it looks black, add the flash and you can see the metallic blue.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 24, 2008)

Sounds good.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2008)

looking good MK can't wait to see the whole thing


----------



## t_ski (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice work.  Me likey pics 

Subscribed


----------



## panchoman (Oct 24, 2008)

good stuff! though i hope the sparkles look better in person


----------



## steelkane (Oct 24, 2008)

before you started the inside looked the same as a Thermaltake Tsunami Dream,, the new layout looks awesome,, At first when I seen the small holes in the back,, by the mesh,, I thought you were thinking fan controller. very nice job on all the mounts & fabrication work.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 24, 2008)

steelkane said:


> before you started the inside looked the same as a Thermaltake Tsunami Dream,, the new layout looks awesome,, At first when I seen the small holes in the back,, by the mesh,, I thought you were thinking fan controller. very nice job on all the mounts & fabrication work.


LOL, thats a good idea for a controller location.

Thanks.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 24, 2008)

I like it. You said you are coating it, and that will make the blue stand out with some depth.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 24, 2008)

that color looks awesome!


----------



## MKmods (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks, I have a really hard time with picts. In person it is really nice, kind of like a very very very dark blue metallic.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah, I assume the lighting or something in the pic made it look different, but from what you've said and what I can see it sounds/looks awesome.

for pics, million-dollar pc has a few quick tips that help.


----------



## lilkiduno (Oct 24, 2008)

mk i can't wait to see what you come up with on this system. MK is a true visionary to the modding community


----------



## MKmods (Oct 26, 2008)

I am finishing up the wiring and H20 right now but here is a shot that should show my Idea for this comp.
I removed about 1/2 of the wires of the PS while leaving enough for the 2 4850s and stacks of Optical drives and accessories. Because the case isant very deep there would have ben a clearance prob with the Pump and GPUs.. I think I solved it pretty elegantly.laugh: my big word for the day)


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 26, 2008)

Looking great! I like that pump placement! Why couldn't I think of that!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 26, 2008)

wow, that's an awesome pump idea!


----------



## MKmods (Oct 26, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Looking great! I like that pump placement! Why couldn't I think of that!



You know what makes it so sweet? Its in the airflow above and the heat it adds to the case is far away from the mobo.
Here is a before after thing, lol
Before...





After..






so when people say there is no room in a mid tower for  triple rad and pump, I just laugh.  -<me laughing


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 26, 2008)

Ha I should quote that.


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2008)

Must... have... MK... mod my system...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 26, 2008)

Binge i like your avvy..

MK where is the other tube on the pump?

BTW do i see OCZ reapers? thats some sexy ram


----------



## Steevo (Oct 26, 2008)

I love it, awsome work. I can't wait to get it home now.  :cheers:




And thanks for this Mark, your work was well worth it and more.




The 4850 is on sale, I might buy it and another waterblock so it is here and ready when it gets back.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 26, 2008)

yep those are OCZ reapers..Thats all the blue tubing I had, Steevo is gonna put the last 3 pieces on.


----------



## flclisgreat (Oct 26, 2008)

looks good so far.

why not put a "T" right before the pump/after the rad and something like a DD fillport to the top of the case, would look pretty good IMO, and function excellently.



MKmods said:


> so when people say there is no room in a mid tower for  triple rad and pump, I just laugh.  -<me laughing



yeah, i laugh cause i got 3 triple rads in a full tower-top that


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 26, 2008)

forgive me if im wrong but doesnt mounting the d5 like that cause problems? mine came with a sheet that said the pump may die if you do that. looks sweet though.


----------



## steelkane (Oct 26, 2008)

Now that's Eye Candy


----------



## Steevo (Oct 26, 2008)

It's only a issue if the intake is pointing down, then during startup the impeller tried to drag the housing.


----------



## freakshow (Oct 26, 2008)

look freakin awsome man love it


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow dude! I'm loving this! "Accidentally" send it to me! 

Jk, Steevo should be a proud man to have this kickass case!!


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks FUKIN BEAUTIFUL Mk!!  Awesome job


----------



## MKmods (Oct 26, 2008)

flclisgreat said:


> looks good so far.
> 
> why not put a "T" right before the pump/after the rad and something like a DD fillport to the top of the case, would look pretty good IMO, and function excellently.
> 
> yeah, i laugh cause i got 3 triple rads in a full tower-top that



done


----------



## Steevo (Oct 26, 2008)

SimFreak47 said:


> Wow dude! I'm loving this! "Accidentally" send it to me!
> 
> Jk, Steevo should be a proud man to have this kickass case!!



I am, it will be my first case with liquid cooling and my first case with a view. 


I will probably do a few other things to it when it gets back to finish it in my own little ways.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 26, 2008)

http://www.riskreactor.com/Blacklig...Blue_Tang_UV_Water_Based Blacklight_Paint.htm


Anyone used this paint or something like it you would reccomend?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 26, 2008)

Steevo said:


> http://www.riskreactor.com/Blacklig...Blue_Tang_UV_Water_Based Blacklight_Paint.htm
> Anyone used this paint or something like it you would reccomend?



$44 for a pint? I like that its water based but the cost is too rich for my blood.
I would just go to home depot and get a $4 can of fluorescent spray paint.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 26, 2008)

MarkMe



True, even Cablelas has the clear coating that will glow in UV or black light. 




What is everyone using for black light and or UV in cases?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 26, 2008)

for others that havent used it before here is one
http://www.misterart.com/store/view.cfm?group_id=1262&store=001

I like these (simple, no heat last a long time)
http://www.coolerguys.com/840556051633.html

These give the best effect though (but make heat, and tend to explode/melt)
http://www.coolerguys.com/840556011064.html


----------



## Steevo (Oct 26, 2008)

The LED's tend to explode?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 26, 2008)

nope LEDs are great (but not as much effect as tubes)

The tubes use a little transformer that multiplies the 12V to about 600V to run the tubes. If the boxes arent cooled well they tend to melt. (the covers have small holes punched in them for cooling but I remove the cover compleately to aid cooling)


----------



## Steevo (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm not looking for super bright just some subtle backlighting and highlighting.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 26, 2008)

get a few of the LEDs and give them a try.. I have been meaning to try this
http://www.coolerguys.com/ringpuck.html

and one day I will try one of these too
http://www.coolerguys.com/fl1.html


----------



## Steevo (Oct 26, 2008)

I like the LED UV strip. I could hide it against the door side of the case and let it lite some UV paint and get some UV additive for my coolant. 


You gonna send my baby home? I'm ready.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 26, 2008)

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7...-_50_ml_-_UV_Blue_FV-0011.html?tl=g30c103s185


Add this and use one piece of the clear tubing to see movement, or I have had a idea of a cascade or waterfall style clear block to run it through.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 26, 2008)

I am not fesser fan so ur on ur own with that. Il box it up and send it Mon.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 26, 2008)

No problem. Very happy with the work you did, and definately worth it.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 26, 2008)

wow . . . that doesn't even look like the same case at all any more.  Truly impressed with the way this turned out and extremely jealous.


----------



## steelkane (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree,, very nice transformation, Quality modding is nice to see.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks guys.. I was worried about the front (flat no ventitation) but I punched a hole and it looks pretty interesting.
Steevo if you pick up some modders mesh from MNPCTech and make 2 grills it should look really nice.





It can have a quiet mode (door closed, fans low) and a OC mode (door open fans full blast)


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 26, 2008)

That sounds good to me.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice end product there MkMods. I guess when you have the tools and the know-how anything is possible!


----------



## MKmods (Oct 26, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> Nice end product there MkMods. I guess when you have the tools and the know-how anything is possible!


I barely have the tools, experience matters most. You have to start sometime so all you JR Modders get going...

I have a hard time with these as there is a balance between $$ and the work. No one could really afford to have a case professionally modded (could be thousands of dollars). But its important to me to show ideas so you guys/girls will take them and improve them.

One day it would be amazing to do a mod where money didnt matter and anything goes


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 26, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I barely have the tools, experience matters most. You have to start sometime so all you JR Modders get going...
> 
> I have a hard time with these as there is a balance between $$ and the work. No one could really afford to have a case professionally modded (could be thousands of dollars). But its important to me to show ideas so you guys/girls will take them and improve them.
> 
> One day it would be amazing to do a mod where money didnt matter and anything goes



 Beautifully said! You have really been an inspiration to me, I plan on modding a case here sometime soon. You, Steelkane, and CD really make some amazing things. And most of all you have shown me a number of times that you don't need to go out and spend a ton of money to make something look good. 

btw you have pm!


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 26, 2008)

^ motivation! i ordered the materials needed for the 24 pin mod last night, along with some cable management stuff (Cable ties, the stick backed cable tie holder things) but ill soon be drilling into this case like my antec 900. Like you said, you have to start somewhere.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 26, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I barely have the tools, experience matters most. You have to start sometime so all you JR Modders get going...
> 
> I have a hard time with these as there is a balance between $$ and the work. No one could really afford to have a case professionally modded (could be thousands of dollars). But its important to me to show ideas so you guys/girls will take them and improve them.
> 
> One day it would be amazing to do a mod where money didnt matter and anything goes



this is true - i need to get a dremel though at least, going to see if i can do that hdd cage mod - or at least make it rotated 90 degrees


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 26, 2008)

Fantastic mod as usual Mark 

I love the small details, like cutting a hole in the HDD support to aid with the cooling and the cover to hide all the wiring behind.

One question -You said you removed some of the wiring from the PSU, I am using the same PC Power and Cooling PSU for my next build and sleeving the wiring.As you said there are a lot of wires and I would like to do away with some of them as they are not needed.
How did you do this ?? Do you just cut the wires close to the PSU and tape/heat shrink the ends or do you have a better way ??


----------



## panchoman (Oct 26, 2008)

freaking awesome, i cant wait to see the final result!


----------



## Steevo (Oct 26, 2008)

Sweet!!!!



There is a machine shop here that has the expanded thin stainless and aluminum mesh.  I still might cut osme stuff onthe front door.





Thanks again Mark, can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 26, 2008)

oily_17 said:


> One question -You said you removed some of the wiring from the PSU, I am using the same PC Power and Cooling PSU for my next build and sleeving the wiring.As you said there are a lot of wires and I would like to do away with some of them as they are not needed.
> How did you do this ?? Do you just cut the wires close to the PSU and tape/heat shrink the ends or do you have a better way ??


that is one way to do it but from what i have heard is it is best to unsolder it from the PCB


----------



## MKmods (Oct 27, 2008)

oily_17 said:


> Fantastic mod as usual Mark
> 
> I love the small details, like cutting a hole in the HDD support to aid with the cooling and the cover to hide all the wiring behind.
> 
> ...


On my personal builds where time/money matter not I remove all the wires from the circuit board and only solder the ones I need.

On this one because I was afraid Steevo may want to add something later I cut the wires about 2" long wire tied than sleeved them. I was able to remove all these wires from the mess, plus I was able to shorten the rest of the wires (eliminating a lot more mess)


----------



## theJesus (Oct 27, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> this is true - i need to get a dremel though at least, going to see if i can do that hdd cage mod - or at least make it rotated 90 degrees


Dude, last week I bought a generic 80pc rotary tool set for $8 at harbor freight   Just get a cheapo rotary tool and some diamond-coated discs and you're set for $30 or less.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 27, 2008)

theJesus said:


> lol, well if there's anybody I'd ever be willing to give total control over my case to, mark would definitely be top on the list   Can't wait to see what he comes up with.



i agree!


----------



## MKmods (Oct 27, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Dude, last week I bought a generic 80pc rotary tool set for $8 at harbor freight   Just get a cheapo rotary tool and some diamond-coated discs and you're set for $30 or less.


Here in the USA we are so spoiled....$8 for a dremel Over in Europe I dont think there are any HarborFreights (my second home)

To any of our Bros from Europe, how much are Dremels (or their counterparts) over there?


----------



## theJesus (Oct 27, 2008)

lol well what I bought is likely far from a Dremel, but it gets the job done, that's for sure.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the $8 Dremel..and most of the tools at HarborFreight as they give you a chance to try stuff out for a little $.
If you find you really love/need the tool you can always invest in a better one later. If it turns out Dremels shouldnt be in ur future you only spent $8 to find out.


----------



## andrewsmc (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow... That is seriously impressive. You have some major skills. That really takes alot of time and thought, it is a work of art. I am sure you will be VERY proud of it when done. Gratzx100


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 27, 2008)

What Rosewill case was this again?


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 27, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Here in the USA we are so spoiled....$8 for a dremel Over in Europe I dont think there are any HarborFreights (my second home)
> 
> To any of our Bros from Europe, how much are Dremels (or their counterparts) over there?



Well a dremel + a few bits is £30, so like $60 haha 

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B000KJRQN0/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## MKmods (Oct 27, 2008)

I should probably clarify my post and mention the tool is "Dremel Like"
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94076
(no way as quality as a Dremel)
Looks like the Dremels are about the same price no matter which side of the Atlantic we live on...



jbunch07 said:


> What Rosewill case was this again?


http://www.rosewill.com/products/437/productDetail.htm


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 27, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I should probably clarify my post and mention the tool is "Dremel Like"
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94076
> (no way as quality as a Dremel)
> I paid $120 for my last Dremel Kit.



but it does the job?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 27, 2008)

its an excellent tool to give someone the chance to see if they can use it without spending a large amount of $$. It works but is not as powerful or wont last as long.


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 27, 2008)

MKmods said:


> its an excellent tool to give someone the chance to see if they can use it without spending a large amount of $$. It works but is not as powerful or wont last as long.



even still, if it gets you through one or 2 mods, atleast you havent spent massive ammounts and you can see where you are in terms of skill 

this is the cheapest here in the UK http://www.toolshopdirect.co.uk/item.php/site/froogle/sn/633886

Might get one, its only a tenner


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 27, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I should probably clarify my post and mention the tool is "Dremel Like"
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94076
> (no way as quality as a Dremel)
> Looks like the Dremels are about the same price no matter which side of the Atlantic we live on...
> ...



Aww ok, thanks m8! I was looking at few rosewill cases on the egg last night, they are so cheap! like 20-30 bucks a pop! ZOMG


----------



## MKmods (Oct 27, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Aww ok, thanks m8! I was looking at few rosewill cases on the egg last night, they are so cheap! like 20-30 bucks a pop! ZOMG



one thing I notice between Steevos($58) Rosewill and mine($19) was mine was VERY thin and Steevos was very sturdy.
For me the thinner the better (easier on the tools) but some people like a case that is very sturdy.


kyle2020 said:


> even still, if it gets you through one or 2 mods, atleast you havent spent massive ammounts and you can see where you are in terms of skill
> this is the cheapest here in the UK http://www.toolshopdirect.co.uk/item.php/site/froogle/sn/633886
> Might get one, its only a tenner



one tip for using cheaper tools is not to force them, use it to cut a bit than give it a rest than continue. Overheating them is bad.
I had one of the cheap "Dremel Like" tools for about 3 years before it finally died.

And remember there will never be a tool as cool as a trusty pair of tin snips.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 27, 2008)

MKmods said:


> one thing I notice between Steevos($58) Rosewill and mine($19) was mine was VERY thin and Steevos was very sturdy.
> For me the thinner the better (easier on the tools) but some people like a case that is very sturdy.



Yeah, I know what ya mean...I'm still playing with the idea of building a case out of modders mesh with with an aluminum skeleton. wouldn't be very quiet though, but then again whenever I turn up my 4870X2's to like 75% it sounds like a twister is inside my computer, so having a quite yet overclockable pc is hard to make.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 27, 2008)

yep pushing the envelope always requires compromises (4870 X2s = Drool) Thats why I used the Passive 9600GTs (silent) they work fine but dont push any envelopes


----------



## Steevo (Oct 27, 2008)

MKmods said:


> one thing I notice between Steevos($58) Rosewill and mine($19) was mine was VERY thin and Steevos was very sturdy.
> For me the thinner the better (easier on the tools) but some people like a case that is very sturdy.
> 
> 
> ...



Remember, tinfoil hats and vodka. My hardware and I will be safe.


----------



## red268 (Oct 27, 2008)

Very nice  Glad you shared! Superb!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 27, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Here in the USA we are so spoiled....$8 for a dremel Over in Europe I dont think there are any HarborFreights (my second home)
> 
> To any of our Bros from Europe, how much are Dremels (or their counterparts) over there?



Well from amazon this dremel and set is £29.99 - that's $46.66 with the current exchange rate.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 27, 2008)

That's a sweet place to put a radiator...

Man maybe I should just ship you a case to mod..


----------



## MKmods (Oct 27, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> Well from amazon this dremel and set is £29.99 - that's $46.66 with the current exchange rate.


better deal..One other thing about the Dremel tools, the 300 series(1.15Amps) isant as good as the 400 series(2.0Amps) 
Personally I would get the absolutely cheapest one possible and once you are sure you like it and can handle it without cutting off any fingers than get the good Dremel. (black and decker makes a less expensive dremel style tool as well)

I bought this on Ebay a while ago for about $100US (reman) and it has served me well
http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Tools/Pages/ToolDetail.aspx?pid=400-6/90


----------



## Steevo (Oct 27, 2008)

I liek the flex shaft idea they have.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 28, 2008)

MKmods said:


> one tip for using cheaper tools is not to force them, use it to cut a bit than give it a rest than continue. Overheating them is bad.
> I had one of the cheap "Dremel Like" tools for about 3 years before it finally died.


+1 on that, I broke quite a few [cheap] tools before realizing that 

Make sure you wear goggles to keep crap out of your eyes.  And especially with the cheap rotary tools, keep them pointed away from yourself because I've had the bits come loose and shoot out a couple times .  Now I stop and make sure they're tight every few minutes.


----------



## steelkane (Oct 28, 2008)

@ MKmods

Dremel 400 Series XPR, That's the same kit I have,, It's been good to me,, & I use it allot. The newest tool I just bought is a 16" Scroll Saw for $90 http://www.tjltools.com/App/productdetail.asp?did=33


----------



## aCid888* (Oct 28, 2008)

*_GOD_ - _LIKE_ - _MODDING_ - _SKILLS_  =  Mark*

The PSU modding is just sick to say the least, but I'm still waiting for that Rusty Orange colour to be used!!!!! 

Either way, damn good to watch your progress as usual, more pics please!!!!


----------



## gman99 (Oct 28, 2008)

Can anybody tell me what I can do to reinforce this same Rosewill case. Basically if the left side panel is off, the case is very flimsy if I try to move it or just slightly twist it it's like Loma Prieta in there. Maybe I can attach a brace or just reinforce the joins somehow?
Thanks.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 28, 2008)

I have alot of these cases and none have been lose on me, even with both sides off. Are the rivets loose on yours?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 28, 2008)

gman99 said:


> Can anybody tell me what I can do to reinforce this same Rosewill case. Basically if the left side panel is off, the case is very flimsy if I try to move it or just slightly twist it it's like Loma Prieta in there. Maybe I can attach a brace or just reinforce the joins somehow?
> Thanks.


Can you show us a pict of your case?


----------



## gman99 (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is an inside shot. 
By the way great thread so far.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 28, 2008)

gman99 said:


> Here is an inside shot.
> By the way great thread so far.



Thanks for the pict and compliment, welcome to TPU and the thread. 

I sent the case back to Steevo so the rest of the picts are on him. (time for me to get back to my Rosewill case)

Is your mobo tray attached compleately?, there are rivets underneath, behind and along the top edge and in front.

PS: thanks for showing how the Hdds in the stock place make GPUs almost impossible.


----------



## gman99 (Oct 28, 2008)

MB tray seems to be properly riveted. I'm thinking the joint (see pic) is not the best. With the side panels on, the case is pretty solid.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 28, 2008)

lol, you should see what the case is like without those little brackets..

One thing that should help is a bar going from the back to front at the lower edge of the PS. A piece of alum angle should support the PS as well.

kind of like the aluminus uses.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Ultra/Aluminus

It connects the back to the front and there are a couple of rivets that attach it to the DVD cage too. It makes the case very solid.

Like this


----------



## gman99 (Oct 29, 2008)

Excellent idea, I'll try it.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 29, 2008)

gman99 said:


> Excellent idea, I'll try it.
> 
> Thanks a lot.



Thank the master, slave!!!


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 29, 2008)

I just took like an 40 mins to read through this entire thread, this is probably the coolest things i've ever seen on a forum. I'm new here and this is sweet GREAT JOB MKmods, it looks sick.

Now how much $ do you want to mod out my case? lol

Edit: Now off to set up a wireless network for a friend/customer.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks SkyKast and welcome to TPU.


----------



## xu^ (Oct 29, 2008)

Just read thru the entire thread    excellent job there and love the end result ,just wish i could mod tbh ,if i made a wooden boat it'd probably sink


----------



## MKmods (Oct 29, 2008)

xubidoo said:


> Just read thru the entire thread    excellent job there and love the end result ,just wish i could mod tbh ,if i made a wooden boat it'd probably sink


I watched people make boats out of cement, anything is possible.

Thanks xubidoo


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I watched people make boats out of cement


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 29, 2008)

panchoman said:


>



my thinking exactly


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 29, 2008)

you two dont get out much do you...Cement boats have been around for years!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 29, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> you two dont get out much do you...Cement boats have been around for years!



it's not hard, can make lead float as well.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 29, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> it's not hard, can make lead float as well.



yeah in a pool of mercury...lol


----------



## Steevo (Oct 29, 2008)

Weight VS Displacement of water volume in matching weight = flotation.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

hah yah that would sure make it easy

cement boats - http://www.concreteships.org/ships/ww1/paloalto/
lead floats - http://www.boatbanter.com/showthread.php?t=13626
thats about the best i could find for the lead float lmfao


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

Steevo said:


> Weight VS Displacement of water volume in matching weight = flotation.



The concept is clear has it ever been done is the question that we are entertaining.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 30, 2008)

http://www.maycoindustries.com/lead_casting.htm


----------



## Binge (Oct 30, 2008)

So those are the guys I go to for my new PSU idea...


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

Steevo said:


> http://www.maycoindustries.com/lead_casting.htm



very interesting



Binge said:


> So those are the guys I go to for my new PSU idea...



lmao im not even ganna ask what that is


----------



## Steevo (Oct 31, 2008)

Got my system today on UPS, it looks great.


I am leaving early today to go hunting, so no pics till next week at least.



Thanks again Mark.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 31, 2008)

welcome Steevo, have fun.


----------



## Chryonn (Oct 31, 2008)

what are you hunting?


----------



## flclisgreat (Oct 31, 2008)

dear possibly


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2008)

Binge said:


> So those are the guys I go to for my new PSU idea...



what is your idea  300,000 centillion Watts


----------



## Steevo (Nov 6, 2008)

Chryonn said:


> what are you hunting?



Bull elk.

I will have pics and possibly video up as I took my camcorder with me. Just gotta finish my baby first. Mebey next week.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 6, 2008)

Steevo said:


> Bull elk.
> 
> I will have pics and possibly video up as I took my camcorder with me. Just gotta finish my baby first. Mebey next week.



That's some good eating right there!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 7, 2008)

cant wait to see an update!


----------



## andrewsmc (Nov 8, 2008)

Waiting


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 8, 2008)

andrewsmc said:


> Waiting



meeeeeeeee toooooo


----------



## Steevo (Nov 16, 2008)

All the rest of my cables are in, most of the tubing, need the two fittings for the radiator for that to get finished. put my waterblock on the 4850 and had to superglue the heatsinks on the memory and the vregs, the glue woudn't stick. Got some nude pics of the 4850 before putting it together. The copper sinks from the swiftec mc8800 kit won't fit under the barbed area, so I used two of the aluminum ones there to clear.


Posting from a friends computer I am fixing up, changed the CPU and heatsink (from a celly P4 2.6Ghz to a 2.4 Northwood with the full cache, OC'd to 2.7 currently as the memory will take no more) and it brought to light a bad stick of memory that has been causing him problems. Changed the memory out and dumped his old Windows install (12 minute boot time, 61 viruses/worms/trojans) to a lean 17 second boot.



Anyway, pics soon, and video of it in action.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 16, 2008)

sweet finally some action on this thread!


----------



## theJesus (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow, nice improvement with the Windows cleanup!  Did you just get rid of the viruses and stuff on the current install or did you do a clean install?


----------



## Steevo (Nov 16, 2008)

He did a clean install on a new harddrive, but couldn't get it going. I updated it, overclocked it, unlocked his 9550 and flashed a custom BIOS on it.


The 9550 just ran to 467Mhz Core before it got a error. The custom BIOS has the core set at 351Mhz, I might have to bump it up again. I added a 40mm fan that was left over to the heatsink. 



It's a bit slower booting now with all the updates and addon stuff, but it still boots clean and under 40 seconds for all the stuff he loves to have.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 16, 2008)

i love these threads how much longer till its 100% done


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 16, 2008)

curse you teasing with only an update post!  *shakes fist*


----------



## Steevo (Nov 16, 2008)

I need fittings.


So off I go now.


----------



## Binge (Nov 16, 2008)

What size?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

hmmm what kind of fittings?


----------



## Steevo (Nov 17, 2008)

1/4 Pipe Thread to 1/2 Barb Fitting.


I found them and am going to pick them up, got my cinch rings too. THen just to add coolant and boot to check for leaks.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

whats a cinch ring?


----------



## Steevo (Nov 17, 2008)

http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=62


These.


The radiator uses a slightly larger pipe fitting to keep restriction down.


I found some that work just as well locally, got them installed and started filling, so when I get home it will get finished and checked out.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

oh nice those will work well


----------



## suraswami (Nov 17, 2008)

oh oh where was I?  missed another exciting MKMods classic.

Nice work there MK, as usual awesome.

I don't know if someone asked this question before,  I noticed the HDD is near to the radiator, is that fan next to it blow into the HDD or away from the hdd?

And in the bottom hole (the round big one), do you have enough space to put a temp monitoring LCD like the Aerocool round one with Red back light, that will be cool.


----------



## andrewsmc (Nov 17, 2008)

pics  update?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm wishing for one as well


----------



## Steevo (Nov 17, 2008)

Perhaps tonight or wednsday for pics and stuff. I need a OS installed so I can use it to post and download the pics and stuff with.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

Steevo said:


> Perhaps tonight or wednsday for pics and stuff. I need a OS installed so I can use it to post and download the pics and stuff with.



ok, cant wait till then


----------



## Steevo (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, damn.


Got my loop complete, but I need a pass through fitting to help purge the system. Then it stopped booting, and a sharp smack on the side of the PSU got it going again. I used a bowl of coolant to help purge it and got the lines clear, but then when I was closing it up it got more air in and the pump won't self purge.


And my 4850 card is showing a complete boot but the last two lights stay on, I don't know if I need the fan plugged in to the header, I haven't tried it with a monitor connected though.



So I will work on getting my fitting today to purge the system so I can seal it up and move on to the rest of the project.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 18, 2008)

wow that sucks, I hate when things dont go as planned 

what kind of fitting makes it easy to purge?


----------



## Steevo (Nov 18, 2008)

Just a pass through fitting so I can prime the pump and let it run for a minute in the bowl of coolant and then close it while it is still submerged and put on the cinch rings to seal it.


Then on to the rest.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 18, 2008)

oh I see nice, *wanting pict update*


----------



## theJesus (Nov 19, 2008)

damn, what's up with tpu'ers having bad luck lately?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 19, 2008)

theJesus said:


> damn, what's up with tpu'ers having bad luck lately?



well I don't thnk it's really luck inthis case I think it is technical issues but youare right I mean look at poor Sol LOL seems like nothing is going right but it is turning arou d and it is going to continue to turn around


----------



## Steevo (Nov 19, 2008)

...........


Got it purged, and the loop closed with a minimal amount of air. Now no power. The board light comes on, but it won't power up, tried removing the power plug on the board and using a screwdriver and nothing then either. So this afternoon I will take home a fluke meter and check voltages and jump it at the PSU 24 pin to see what happens.



I removed the cover off the PSU and checked the connections, wondering if in shipping one or twop came loose, but they were all still attached........


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 19, 2008)

that...is bad luck

I dont know what to tell ya man, that sucks

keep us posted


----------



## Steevo (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, this sucks. After working all weekend on computers, showing up to work and having a laptop, iphone, two new users to setup and now our new business software is here and they want to go on it I am getting burned out on want to work on it. 


I just want it to work so I can play a effing game and bench the bastard. My momo is gatherg dust and so are my controllers and keyboard.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 19, 2008)

lol that must be frustrating


----------



## Steevo (Nov 19, 2008)

Yep, and I still have two at home of friends to finish, plus a sound card to order.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 19, 2008)

Steevo said:


> Yep, and I still have two at home of friends to finish, plus a sound card to order.



busy busy busy not always bad but it is when you have work tiring you out on top of it, I know the feeling


----------



## Steevo (Nov 19, 2008)

Yayyyyyy, now a asset management meeting tomorrow at 2


----------



## Steevo (Nov 21, 2008)

Still no power, I am going to jump the PSU and see if that gets it going, and if no then the PSU must be faulty. The light wouldn't even come on, on the motherboard last night till Iunplugged the PSu and waited a few seonds and plugged it back in. I cut the cover off the fuse in the PSU and it is OK.



Fark.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 21, 2008)

Tried the jumper between the green wire and a black one and nothing, I am buying a meter to take home as ours died, so I can check the voltages or lack thereof. 


Anyone know how PC Power and Cooling handles modded PSU's? Or am I better of just buying another and sucking it up?


----------



## Steevo (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a RMA pending with newegg, but due to the modding done and the fact that I tossed the box I don't think they will accept it, so I sent a RAM request to PC Pwer and Cooling explaining my issue as well as linking to this thread.



Got my Fluke to take home.


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 22, 2008)

Well fudge, I wish you the best of luck Steevo.


----------



## domy85 (Nov 22, 2008)

MK long time no see. Good to see your Grade A work still.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 22, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!!!!


Comment: Hello Stephen, We can repair your power supply with an RMA. If it is not repairable, we will have to replace it. In this circumstance, we may be able to modify it for you at a cost starting at U$65. I am not certain that our RMA department will accept your power supply as it has been modified. If we determine that your modifications have caused a failure, your warranty would be void and we can only repair your unit for a fee, also starting at U$65. If your unit is unrepairable, we cannot replace it.  I can send you an RMA number and shipping instructions with the information requested below. Please do not ship your power supply until you have received an RMA number – this will delay the process. Your Ticket ID is not an RMA number. You can begin the RMA process by providing us with the following information as a comment to your ticket for RMA processing.  Reply to this ticket by clicking on the web link.   1) Your Name 2) Email address 3) Phone Number 4) Mailing/Shipping Address (We cannot ship to PO Boxes) 5) PC Power & Cooling Part Number (or Model Name) 6) Product Serial Number  If you have any questions please add a comment to your ticket, we will be happy to assist you.  Please allow up to 24 hours for a response (you will also receive an e-mail confirmation). After receiving this form, we will send you full instructions for returning your defective product(s) to us. Return shipping information will be provided along with your ticket number.  The Mailing Address: PC Power & Cooling requires a signature at the time of delivery, so please provide an address where someone will sign for the package.   -------------------------------------------------------Status changed by: Allen Chung------------------------------------------------------- Regards,ocztechnology@exdesk.com



More of a good reason to reccomend PC Power and Cooling.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 22, 2008)

I have continuity between the green switch sense lead and the ground plane, is it a short? Or can someone check theirs for me? I have power to the mofsets and power to the orange lead. All the grounds are good, both to the case and on the 24, 8, and 6 pin leads.


Thanks for anyone who can help or check.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, I knew PC P&C was good about stuff, but I didn't know they were _that_ good!  PNY needs to take a few hints from them (they rejected my card cuz I didn't use the stock cooler :shadedshu).

I would test my PSU to see for you, but I don't know how to test what you're talking about, I don't think .  I have a Rexus PST-3 psu tester, but no actual multi-meter or anything.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 24, 2008)

I got it checked and ordered another unit just like it to use untill mine gets repaired or replaced.



If any PC Power and cooling techs are reading this thread, many thanks, I bow to your awsomeness.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 24, 2008)

sounds ;like they have a hell of a company running there


----------



## Steevo (Dec 2, 2008)

It is alive, running 3Ghz now. Got windows installed and am checking it all out again, overclocks etc...


Now to send off my modded PSU and get it fixed, and once back in button this baby up.



First the overcloking, then the benchmarks.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 2, 2008)

720 core 1108 memory on the GPU and after five mionutes of furmark it hit 30C. Damn thats hot.


----------



## Binge (Dec 2, 2008)

30C is hot?    You're a good man Steevo, a good man with good temps


----------



## Steevo (Dec 2, 2008)

AMD GPU Clock tool stopped working last night. I get a check device configuration error.

I want to make a custom BIOS anyway. But strange.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 4, 2008)

Used Rivatuner to reclock my system, F@H GPU is stable running now at 710/1108 I haven't tried higher.

With both the SMP client and the GPU client running I keep getting the processor timeout error at above 3.07 Ghz. So right now running just at 3.0


----------



## Steevo (Dec 6, 2008)

Flashed the new 1403 BIOS and Vista stopped booting, so I reinstalled with just 512 of old 533 RAM I had layign around. Vista sucks with less than 2Gb, really. A wold of advice to anyone setting a system up, get at least 2Gb and more if possible, RAM today is cheap.




But it works well in GTA 4, very well. 




Thanks again to Mkmods, no way this project would be so complete without him, and as soon as I can button my case up I will get pics and video uploaded, so you can see and hear it running.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 16, 2008)

Got my PSU back today, no charge. Soon I will have completed pics. I want to image my system and get it ready for a three DVD install with all current drivers and updates etc......


----------



## theJesus (Dec 17, 2008)

mmmm, pics, can't wait to see


----------



## Steevo (Dec 23, 2008)

Modded PSU back in. Had a very minor leak at the GPU block fittigns from the hose twisting a bit, retightened them and it is off to the races. Pics later.


I also have a few nicks and dinks to touch up, from moving hardware around obviously. I put the system in my current cheapo desk, and it fits, so later i will cut the front door trim panel out to allow more airflow. I haven't added the clear plexi panel yet as I was wnating to watch it and get it in action for a week or so before i closed it up for good. I also disconnected the rear fan, it was makign way to much noise at full speed, I will either replace it or put a resistor inline to slow it down to 1200 or 1500 RPM.


Close the door and with no airflow and the CPU is supposedly running 51C while the GPU is still 36C, the CPU gets the cool water first, and I believe everest is high on reading this however. Open the door and within 10 seconds the temps start droping.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 25, 2008)

pics, I am using the guest bedroom and my old desk till I get the office remodeled, thus the dust on everything. 

Movie soon as I have to convert it down from AVC and then upload it somewhere.

I am not done with this project, I still have to add my window and a few other items, but the slave driver wife demands the remodeling project take first place.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 25, 2008)

Steevo, that does look pretty sweet! I gotta say Mk did a good job for you.

I bet now, you can't be pulled away from it!


----------



## SkyKast (Dec 28, 2008)

lookin' nice man, agreed with above statement

BTW: your chair looks really comfy


----------



## Steevo (Dec 30, 2008)

Video up.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpduVMw7K8A


The dust is from my remodel work. Used my HG20 for the video, then downconverted it to a mpeg2 at half the original size.


----------



## SkyKast (Dec 31, 2008)

sweet video...ha, i was the first comment wewt

congrats on owning that beast, im jealous


----------



## steelkane (Dec 31, 2008)

video looked good, I didn't even hear your son in the video, in till you said something,


----------



## Steevo (Dec 31, 2008)

The compression took him out. He was takign a bath and gargling his water. Kids are gross, but we all probalby did it too.  

he is a riot, he has the zebra toy from McD for the new madagaskar movie, and last night he had it on the back of the tricycle riding it through thte house, and he stopped and brought it into me "Hey dad, this is my zebra, he's crazy" and started laughing and went back to riding. When you bum the zebra it says two phrases, "You guys are crazy!"


----------



## Steevo (Jan 15, 2009)

Just ordered my 940 Phenom 2, should be here friday.


----------



## SkyKast (Jan 16, 2009)

cool cant wait to see it, make sure to post test results


----------



## Steevo (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah.

It was a bit unstable, so I upped the voltage to 1.48 by BIOS settings, and with the vdroop of this board it has probably ended up at 1.45 actual now. Plus a bit faster 18X multi and 215FSB for a 3.87Ghz clock


----------



## steelkane (Jan 17, 2009)

nice job


----------



## Steevo (Jan 17, 2009)

Stepping as shown


----------



## SkyKast (Jan 21, 2009)

very nicely done


----------

